# Hotel Taj Resorts (Agra)



## Abishai100

India has seen a nice profit from the tourism industry, and while the regions of Kashmir and Darjeeling have been troubled by politics (making life difficult for tourists), places such as Rajasthan and Agra continue to draw peace-minded tourists.

Agra is an especially historically-rich city, offering tourists incredible glimpses of Ancient India architecture, when Hindus and Muslims co-existed (albeit under Muslim Mughal rule).

Agra boasts the world-famous Taj Mahal, an incredible example of Mughal architecture built by a king for him and his wife.

Agra has a number of satisfactory and above-average hotels, but the Hotel Taj Resorts stands out for its simple comforts, excellent decor, and fine-detailed couture.

I'm posting this, because I've been there (I'm from India originally), and if you like Indian food and Mughal architecture and the idea of traveling to India, staying at the Hotel Taj Resorts will be something you will want to remember in an otherwise politically-challenged (and over-populated) country.

America may boast the best highways and fast food joints, but India has arguably the best hotels (and hotel service) in the world, and the Hotel Taj Resorts is something every world-wise traveler should know about.

In fact, I challenge anyone to come up with a better travel city-hotel combination!




*Hotel Taj Resorts (Official Website)*

*Mughal Architecture (Wikipedia)*


----------



## irosie91

Abishai100 said:


> India has seen a nice profit from the tourism industry, and while the regions of Kashmir and Darjeeling have been troubled by politics (making life difficult for tourists), places such as Rajasthan and Agra continue to draw peace-minded tourists.
> 
> Agra is an especially historically-rich city, offering tourists incredible glimpses of Ancient India architecture, when Hindus and Muslims co-existed (albeit under Muslim Mughal rule).
> 
> Agra boasts the world-famous Taj Mahal, an incredible example of Mughal architecture built by a king for him and his wife.
> 
> Agra has a number of satisfactory and above-average hotels, but the Hotel Taj Resorts stands out for its simple comforts, excellent decor, and fine-detailed couture.
> 
> I'm posting this, because I've been there (I'm from India originally), and if you like Indian food and Mughal architecture and the idea of traveling to India, staying at the Hotel Taj Resorts will be something you will want to remember in an otherwise politically-challenged (and over-populated) country.
> 
> America may boast the best highways and fast food joints, but India has arguably the best hotels (and hotel service) in the world, and the Hotel Taj Resorts is something every world-wise traveler should know about.
> 
> In fact, I challenge anyone to come up with a better travel city-hotel combination!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Hotel Taj Resorts (Official Website)*
> 
> *Mughal Architecture (Wikipedia)*
> 
> View attachment 59819
> 
> 
> View attachment 59820
> 
> View attachment 59821



thanks.       and now for my thoughts on the famous  TAJ MAHAL-------it is a
gross example of tyrannical,  ego driven excess and abuse.       There is no entity
called   MUGHAL ARCHITECTURE------in fact the structure is quite Byzantine  
---(pre Islamic---turkey and asia minor and precincts)     The decoration is   INDIAN   (like the original pre Islamic driven stuff)  and the materials ---Indian.  ----sorta pillaged.   As far as I understand----both the artists and the workers were exploited persons for the glory of  SHAH JAHAN ---who was quite a seriously disgusting guy..       The structure is not actually a palace ---but an elaborate TOMB  for  Mr Jahan and his very beautiful  dead wife--MUMTAZ-----(ok----you probably know it a lot better than do I----but I am stating that which  I learned from people from south east asia and also---reality)     It is ART and TECHNOLOGY-----but then----so are the Pyramids built on the backs of the impoverished masses for the glorification of tyrants.      shades of OZYMANDEUS.    Such structures are a form of idolatry


----------



## Abishai100

*Culture Chain*

Yes, you're correct for the most part.  The Mughal Empire was an authoritarian presence in India, and all we have left to forget the misery is anything that resembles the 'imagined niceties' of human imagination (i.e., relics).

The other day I found a photo of American musician/celebrity Sheryl Crow at a hotel and wondered if modern age 'transit' marketing is somehow related to _presentation culture_ (i.e., Comfort Inn).  That's really what the city of *Agra* is all about (aesthetically).


----------



## irosie91

yeah----so?     I have never been inside the building called  "THE TAJ"   ---in jersey----
what's your point?    nor was it built by a  "king"


----------



## Abishai100

*The Look of Dystopia*


Hehe.  Funny angle.  Perspective is the key to experience, no?

Check out this nice and handy wiki on Japan travel (link below).  Architecture and culture seem somehow connected.

I've always been a fan of Japanese cuisine (e.g., sushi) and fashion, and I have plans to settle down in Tokyo someday.

Why not indulge in your curiosities about oases?

All I'm saying is, if you're looking for design AND luxury, then Hotal Taj Resorts will satisfy your demanding wanderlust!



*
Japan Travel (Wiki)*


----------



## Abishai100

*Survey Staining: Duopoly Dollar-Club*

In fact, since India has the best hotels in the world, any exposure (say, from Hotel Taj Resorts) would signal a welcomed Easternism tourism pageantry.  India is the only variegated tourism destination for its hotel-city combinations that can rival the color of Holland and Spain.

Could one of these tourism-friendly nations forge a duopoly with India?


*India's Top 10 Luxury Hotels (Forbes Online)*


----------

